# CABO for New Years: Dec 28 - Jan 4, 2016 Pueblo Bonito Blanco - Studio Sleeps 4



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 19, 2015)

$700/total for the entire week, including New Years Eve
Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos (PB Blanco) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
Deluxe Oceanfront Resort with many amenities

    7-night stay, Junior Suite (Studio Unit) - sleeps 4
    Check-in: Mon, Dec 28, 2015  (or later)
    Check-out: Mon, Jan 4, 2016   (or earlier)

We own a fixed week 52 at PB Blanco and will not be able to use our week this year.  We have this week up for rent on Redweek.com for $850, so if you reply to our ad, please let me know that it is through TUG, so you will get the lower rate of $700 for the week.  I would really like to get this week rented so that I can pay our next year's maintenance fees which are due on January 1st.  

Pueblo Bonito is known at THE place to be in Cabo. Why? Besides the great oceanfront location, and the views of Lands End -- guests can step onto the sands of Medano Beach for a great selection of oceanfront restaurants and beach bars, watersports, boats to Lover's Beach, you name it. Plus - it is only a short walk to downtown Cabo for an even larger selection of restaurants, shopping, bars & nightlife -- NO rental car needed!

This luxurious resort features numerous amenities such as: 2 on-site restaurants, deli, hair salon, gorgeous pool overlooking Medano Bay, health club, laundry, deli and snack bar. Guests can also use the full European Spa and restaurants of the sister resort, the Pueblo Bonito Rose, next door (including charge privledges).

Your Junior Suite (sleeps 4) is much more spacious than a hotel room at 546 sq. feet (50.75 sq. meters). It has 2 double beds with pillowtop mattresses. If you would like, the resort can push the 2 beds together for you to make it like 1 big enormous (larger than King bed) -- if you prefer that. The small kitchenette is equipped with a two-burner cooktop, microwave oven, compact refrigerator, coffeemaker, toaster, and blender. There is also a separate sitting area with two loveseats and two cushioned chairs. Outside you have a small patio with a table and 2 cushioned chairs. The unit also has a full bath, satellite TV, air conditioning, internet access, and daily maid service.

Everything you'll need for fantastic vacation can be found right here!.

*************************************************************

Check-In: Monday, December 28, 2015 Check-Out: Monday, Jan. 4, 2016

This is a SUBSTANTIAL savings compared to the rents you would pay directly from the resort. Although both Pueblo Bonito Blanco and Rose are already completely sold out for the week of Dec 28- Jan 4th. So, After all, this is the week after Christmas, and the kids are out of school, and many US businesses are closed for the holidays

To see more photos of this beautiful resort, you can view pictures on the Pueblo Bonito website. (paste the link below into you browser)

http://www.pueblobonito.com/

Junior Suite Room Details:

Air conditioning Bathroom phone Blackout drapes/curtains Blender Cable TV service Ceiling fan Climate control Clock radio Coffee/tea maker Complimentary toiletries Connecting / adjoining rooms available Cooking facilities Cookware, dishware, and utensils Cribs/infant beds (complimentary) Daily housekeeping Designer toiletries Hair dryer HBO In-room childcare (surcharge) In-room safe Iron/ironing board Kitchenette Kitchen linens (dishtowels, sponges, etc.) Makeup/shaving mirror Minibar Pay movies Phone Pillowtop mattress Premium bedding Premium TV channels Separate dining area Separate living room Separate sitting area Shower/tub combination Speakerphone Stovetop Turndown service (on request) Voice mail Wake-up calls Window opens Wireless Internet access (surcharge)

PB Blanco On-site dining options include:

Cilantro's - Casual, open-air restaurant under blue dome, with view of Land's End rock formations. Open for à la carte lunch and dinner. Dinner choices such as Asian-shrimp dumplings, grilled shrimp with pineapple-mint salsa, grilled lobster with basil butter, Angus-beef chateaubriand for two, herbed salmon, grilled tuna with sun-dried-tomato sauce, grilled steaks. Mexican buffet with folk dances and fireworks Tuesday nights. Grilled-food buffet Saturday nights.

Las Palomas - Air-conditioned poolside restaurant adjacent to pool. Open-air terrace seating, also. Open for à la carte breakfast and lunch.

Super Deli - Offering deli meats and cheeses, liquor, wine, beverages, limited amount of groceries.

Recreational Activities: A slender free-form pool winds 59 meters (190 ft) through the resort's central garden courtyard. Fronting the resort is Cabo San Lucas' principal beach, Playa El Médano, which experiences calm water in most weather conditions. Independent operators on the beach offer water sports, including personal watercraft rentals, parasailing, banana-boating, glass-bottom boat trips; and snorkeling and scuba-diving excursions. Whale-watching excursions are available in Cabo San Lucas during the January–March migration of gray whales.

Pueblo Bonito Blanco has several complimentary, supervised activity periods for children ages 4-11 are offered Tuesday-Sunday, in addition to complimentary family activities such as Spanish, dance lessons, and bingo. Guests at the Pueblo Bonito Blanco enjoy access to a health spa located in an adjacent partner resort, Pueblo Bonito Rosé. The spa features women's and men's sections containing Swiss showers, saunas, steam rooms, four-person spa tubs (two per side) with cascading water for neck-shoulder massage, and plunge pools. (Daily surcharge for facilities use without spa treatment.) The companion resort also contains an Internet center.

Exercise classes such as spinning, kick-boxing, yoga, and step aerobics (surcharges) are offered daily in a wood-floor workout room that's part of an expansive, complimentary fitness center equipped with cardio machines, weight machines, and free weights located in an adjacent partner resort, Pueblo Bonito Rosé, whose facilities are available to this resort's guests. This resort includes a small fitness center equipped with cardio machines, a Universal gym, and free weights. Women's and men's locker rooms contain steam rooms, and there's also a two-bed massage room. The partner resort includes a rooftop, lighted, artificial-grass tennis court (surcharge).

The recreational activities listed below are available either on site or near the resort; fees may apply.

* Golfing nearby * Golf - driving range nearby * Personal watercraft on site * Sailing on site * Scuba diving nearby * Water skiing nearby * Snorkeling nearby * Surfing/boogie boarding nearby * Swimming on site * Boat launch nearby * Whale-watching nearby * Pilates classes/instruction nearby * Yoga classes/instruction nearby

* Tennis nearby * Aerobics on site * Volleyball on site * Scooter/Moped Rentals nearby * Hiking/biking trails nearby * Bicycle rentals nearby * Mountain biking nearby * Skydiving nearby * Parasailing on site * Helicopter/airplane sightseeing nearby * Horse riding/rental nearby * Fishing nearby

Here is a link to our ad on Redweek:
http://www.redweek.com/posting/R668435

GREAT Aerial map of Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos (Blanco) and it's sister resort, the Pueblo Bonito Rose (next door), as well as most of Cabo. Copy & paste the link into your browser:

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=22.8891437&lon=-109.90448&z=17&l=0&m=b

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is a link to some great photos and amazing reviews from TripAdvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...n_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html#photos


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 22, 2015)

still available


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

still not too late to spend Week 52 in Cabo!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 25, 2015)

Some recent reviews from PB Blanco on TripAdvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html

“My 22ond year at the Pueblo Bonito Blanco”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed yesterday NEW

Just got back Nov 16th. from my 22ond. consecutive year at the Blanco. I don't care about going anywhere else because I love it there. My review is pretty much the same as last years but I have to add they did a great job rebuilding Cilantros restaurant destroyed by hurricane Hilda in 2014.
All but one of my old friends were still there doing a great job, and that means a lot to me. To mention a few: HOTEL - Henoc`, Alpha, Letty DESK - Gabriel, Nazarely BELLMAN - Oscar, Frankie, Antonio, and all others were very helpful. BAR - I call them Martin 1 and Martin 2 at Cilantros. Fernando at Palomas. These guys work hard and are terrific bartenders and are real assets to your company. I know because I was in the bar business. MAINTENENCE Martin a young guy who was painting on the 5th. floor helped us with our air conditioning several times. Nice kid. POOL - Freddie. Martin, Margarito, great guys. Waiters - Palomas: David. Cilantros - Armando, Wilber, Raul.
I hope the Pueblo Bonito takes good care of these long time employees because they're one of the main reason we keep coming back and feel like one of the family.

Room Tip: All rooms have an ocean front view.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 27, 2015)

still available


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

still available


----------



## klpca (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if you are on facebook, but there's an owners group where you may find some interest.https://m.facebook.com/groups/263505303792934?ref=bookmarks

Great deal, btw. I wish that we could go!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## Fairfax (Dec 3, 2015)

*I'm interested! Is it too late to take this week?*

I will send you a message.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 3, 2015)

status:  PENDING

Just an FYI.  I did respond to the pm, however, we do have someone from Redweek.com who says they want to book the week.  Still awaiting payment, but for now it appears this week may be taken.  I will update once it is officially GONE.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 4, 2015)

OFFICIALLY GONE - This week has been successfully rented!


----------

